# what size for a TJ?



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

Seems everything is 6.5, that seems awful small. Should I be looking or a 7 footer, or will I be happy with a 6.5? I'm not real worried about the power, I've got a chip and exhaust so it's pretty strong for a six-banger. I'm only planning on using it for after storm cleanup stuff, like highway truck windrows and mailboxes, not the real bulk of the plowing. Unless I get a lot of accounts this year, then I may put someone else in it and let them do all the small stuff. 
I'm looking at a Sno-Way with down pressure right now that seems ideal, but I'm just leery of it being to small. Anyone tried putting wings on one?


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

You can get the snoway's in 7.5 in the ST or 22 series.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

I know, but the one I'm looking at used is a 6.5. At least he says it is, but on the Snoway website it calls it a 6'8. I recently found a Meyer (yuck) for cheap money, but that's only a 6'. I can get that for $400, but it's on an S-10 so I would need a frame mount at the very least, and possibly more. Don't know much about the Meyers except that I don't like them, but for the money I probably couldn't turn it down. Unless the correct undercarriage is too much money. A steel 6 footer I would definitely bolt some wings onto. 

What about the height0? I see Sno-way is available in 18 or 22 high, I want to go high enougn. I hate those little toy plows they sell at Home Depot and Lowes that are only like a foot high. Can't go twenty feet before snow is coming over the top. And no way am I getting out to change the angle by hand. Homesteaders look kind of short, too.


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

I have one of the older DX series snoway's (basically an older ST) that's only 18 inches and never had a problem with the snow coming over the top. The blades are pitched very well and pretty much the only time I noticed it was pushing into a pile.

From talking with Jerre last fall, he mentioned it's possible to put pro wings on a snoway also it just requires some extra plating to reinforce the lexan (if I remember correctly)


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

I guess the 18 would be fine, I might be a little happier with the 22 but if it works for you I'm sure it would work for me. And I could always make a snow foil to keep the snow down. It's just that sometimes the littler plows look so short, it seems like you'd run right over them. I came up with a design to add wings to the 60" plow I had on my four wheeler, was going to make flexible wings out of the heavy plastic blue rain barrels (sold it before Igot around to it). Just bolt them on the outer edge without any fancy support, so they'd give you some extra width and the curve of the blade would help stiffen them. Might tear them up if you hit anything hard, but they'd be cheap, nearly free and easy to make replacements. And I don't think they'd damage the plow either.


----------



## watchamakalit (Jan 11, 2004)

I have an 85 CJ-7 and I have no problem pushing my 7.5' meyer even with 2.73 gears. The 7.5 will still clean my track width even at full tilt. I wouldn't want to go much smaller than that. I really thing the biggest issue to watch is the weight of the plow. And you just have to remember it isn't gonna push as much snow as a 1ton with 1000lb of ballast weight will.


----------



## Donny O. (Feb 11, 2005)

I had a 7'4" plow on my jeep, but my wheels also stuck out about 4-5 inches farther on each side than stock. anyway at full angle it was just a little bit wider than the jeep....i'm glad I didn't go for the smaller one. so check the width at full angle to make sure it is wide enough for your jeep. I have to say it is nice having it stick out a little and not having to worry about rubbing some expensive tires up agains the side of a curb.

BTW there is a pic in my sig but the shot from the front is decieving. makes the plow look a foot wider on each side than the jeep and it was not!!

edit....I just went and looked and I never put that pic in there directly from the front!!


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Go with a 22 series Snoway 7'6" Rubicon mount, and a poly wearedge.

You have the power to push it and the POly wearedge is lighter, will run longer and push quieter than the steel.


----------



## mrmagnum (Aug 18, 2007)

I have a Meyers ST 7.0 on my YJ. I also have a older Meyers 6.5 on my other YJ with no problem.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

Thanks for all the responses, I guess I was right, I want to go as wide as possible. Right now I'm very wide with 15x10s and 33/12.50s and 7" trail flares. But I'll be putting the stock Grizzly wheels back on for winter, and they have 31/10.50 TrXus MTs on them. So it will be considerably narrower again. I just can't see having a 6 foot plow if it will push 7 plus. I feel like I've got a lot of power, and if it were a lot of heavy deep snow I probably wouldn't be in the Jeep anyway. I really just want it to do my after storm cleanups with, you know, cleaning up what the highway plows leave and opening up mailboxes. So it doesn't have to be anything spectacular, and I want to buy used to save as much as possible.
I do like the Sno-Way a lot for my application. I haven't priced them, but I did find Blizzards for $2995 installed, 680 or 720. That's $600 cheaper than I was quoted for a Homesteader! Might have to call today and see what the cash and carry price is...even though I don't want to buy new.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Detroitdan;409816 said:


> I did find Blizzards for $2995 installed, .


THAT"S CHEAP!


----------



## Donny O. (Feb 11, 2005)

there is a plow from a Jeep in the for sale section right now....I think it was from a Yj though so mounts and wiring will be different.

I agree with the power though....my jeep pushed everything i threw at it and had plenty of power from the stock 140K+ mile 6 banger. i also had 15x10's with 33's and stock gearing. there were times when it was thick heavy snow where it was working and the blade actually tripped but the jeep kept moving forward.....i've had the same thing happen in my F150 also though. not to mention the places you can wiggle a jeep into that my truck would never think of going!!


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

I guess I better buy a plow for sure now; I just agreed to plow a driveway for an old lady that really needs a little rig. Gonna be a nightmare if I have to squeeze my 1 ton in there. Might have to grease the rear fenders to get though her gate.


----------



## sdutter (Oct 5, 2007)

festerw, i have some questions for you about plow mounts for newer style Dakota's I want to send a pm, but this site doesnt seem ot have that option. If you could emal me at [email protected] i would appreciate it!

Scott


----------



## gene gls (Dec 24, 1999)

basher;409843 said:


> THAT"S CHEAP!


I was quoted $ 3700.00 for a 720 installed, last week.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

gene gls;411099 said:


> I was quoted $ 3700.00 for a 720 installed, last week.


Jump on I-95 north, it's worth a trip to NH. And no sales tax. They were the cheapest last winter too, I pointed it out here last winter and one member drove down from Canada to get one.


----------



## gene gls (Dec 24, 1999)

Detroitdan;411183 said:


> Jump on I-95 north, it's worth a trip to NH. And no sales tax. They were the cheapest last winter too, I pointed it out here last winter and one member drove down from Canada to get one.


I depend on the dealer for service. I'm not a Mr. Fixit.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

gene gls;411381 said:


> I depend on the dealer for service. I'm not a Mr. Fixit.


Well, if you have a dealer near you, they will fix a plow for you even if you didn't buy it from them. Not good business to do otherwise. They are still getting paid for the work, whether it is warranty work or out of pocket. If they refuse to work on it then I would call Blizzard and tell them. You could ask them first, see what they say. You could also show them the price quote and see if they'd meet it. Portsmouth Ford has a two page ad in the Want Advertiser with prices, you could show them that.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Detroitdan;411391 said:


> Well, if you have a dealer near you, they will fix a plow for you even if you didn't buy it from them. Not good business to do otherwise. They are still getting paid for the work, whether it is warranty work or out of pocket. QUOTE]
> 
> They could limit the hours they do the work and the price they charge.
> We only do warranty on outside purchases 8-5 regardless of the weather, as opposed to 24/7 during storms for our customers. Outside purchases pay time and a half for after hour repairs, double time after midnight, our customers pay standard rates regardless of the hour. You have to reward loyalty


----------



## gene gls (Dec 24, 1999)

Detroitdan;409330 said:


> Seems everything is 6.5, that seems awful small. Should I be looking or a 7 footer, or will I be happy with a 6.5? I'm not real worried about the power, I've got a chip and exhaust so it's pretty strong for a six-banger. I'm only planning on using it for after storm cleanup stuff, like highway truck windrows and mailboxes, not the real bulk of the plowing. Unless I get a lot of accounts this year, then I may put someone else in it and let them do all the small stuff.
> I'm looking at a Sno-Way with down pressure right now that seems ideal, but I'm just leery of it being to small. Anyone tried putting wings on one?


I had a Meyer TM 6.5 on my S 10 Blazer last year and it was light and small.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

go with the 7.0 you regret it


----------



## CJPlow (Sep 6, 2007)

If it is lifted with 33"s stay away from the snow-way it wont work right. I was going to go with that and found out from a lot of people and even a snow-way rep that the angle will be off unless you want to make your own bracket. I will be going with the western suburbanite for my TJ.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I have run Jeeps with fisher 7 1/2 RD since 1988 youl love the bigger plow.


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

That seems a little big. But I ran a 6.5 western on my 89' cherokee and it fit in the small spots wich was nice. The 7.5 should work nice as well just have good tires on lol.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

If you can lift it and push it, it isn't too big.


----------

